# Labyrinth: 30th Anniversary - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I can't remember if I actually saw this movie when it came out many years ago.. It looks good and now that it is remastered, I will have to take a look at this.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I have a new found fondness for the Dolby lossless formats since upgrading to Atmos and 4k.I thought the DVd version Labyrinth audio was lacking compared to the 2 channel Dolby track on VHS. Nice to hear the Blu ray got Atmos as well. I hope the Legend of Tarzan gets a 4k release as I hear the audio is supposed to be superb in Atmos


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the review, I have a new found fondness for the Dolby lossless formats since upgrading to Atmos and 4k.I thought the DVd version Labyrinth audio was lacking compared to the 2 channel Dolby track on VHS. Nice to hear the Blu ray got Atmos as well. I hope the Legend of Tarzan gets a 4k release as I hear the audio is supposed to be superb in Atmos


Legend of Tarzan is getting a 4K release and with an Atmos track as well


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> Legend of Tarzan is getting a 4K release and with an Atmos track as well


Good to hear and see (pun intended).


----------

